# Opinions on the snowdogg md 75



## bydptrsn (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm wondering what your opinions are about the md 75 on an 06 dodge ram with the 4.7 let me know what you think of the combo


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

I would not buy another SnowDog plow.............


----------



## bydptrsn (Apr 14, 2013)

gene gls;1652439 said:


> I would not buy another SnowDog plow.............


Why is that


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

MD75 w/back drag edge on Ram 1500 Regular Cab shortbed 4.7... Timbrens and and run a bit extra ballast. 

Works well for the what I do which is a few driveways and one small lot. 
Has not failed me yet buit then I take my time and don't push too hard...

This will be year 4 with the plow. Had it on a Mountaineer for the first two years... 

Gary


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

bydptrsn;1652461 said:


> Why is that


Head lights suck- there is too much difference between high and low beam. When low beam is adjusted as normal compared with head lights, the high beam is shining in the tree tops and useless.

The power plugs are big and stiff wire-cable and won't stay connected. The ends have to be taped together so they don't pull apart as the plow moves.

The hand control sucks- The push buttons are the same size and shape so its hard to distinguish which button you are pushing. I have to look at it which is aggravating. When I bought the plow the dealer said they were working on a stick control but now I'm told by SnowDogg that its not going to happen. Plus there is a bright light in the hand control that blinds you at night. Then there is the little red blinking light that comes on every now and then and I have to shut the power off to reset the hand control.

Its the hardest plow to mount that I have had. I suppose if I had a flat hard service to store it on it may help but my other plows connected fine so this one should also.


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

If you are going to take the plow on and off every day then the other manufacturers probably have a better mount for a more $$$. 


Plow lights were tedious to adjust but they work pretty darn well for me. 
The procedure is in the SnowDogg literature.

The harness is stiff but the connectors have holes that you simply run two large zip ties through. The connectors have protective covers as well for when not plugged. Both truck side and plow side. 

Controller is fine. Came with a clip to mount it. I made an arm out of flat steel mounted the clip to it. The arm comes from the floor up to where my wrist naturally falls when coming off the steering wheel. It sits where my hand would naturally fall. A lot of times I drive and my my 10 year old runs the plow and it works for her. 

The mounting is easy once you figure it out you can drop the plow in about three minutes and worst case is five to put it back on... 

The secret is level ground and to make sure you leave it in float and compress the lift cylinder before you shut down. I drop the plow and make sure it is in float, put the truck in park running.. and then push down on the lift cylinder chain will have a lot of slack. Turn off the truck. Set the jack and lift just until the plow clears the truck mount pins. Disconnect the cables. I then pull the pin and the mount lever, wiggle the plow to make sure its disconnected and then back out. 

To mount it I give the jack a couple of turns up, align the plow mount with the truck side plow mount (this is where I spend time cant see) drive in until it slides a tad. Lower the jack making sure it catches the pins. A wiggle here or there and it goes on. If the ground is not level one side will catch and you have to help the other side. Level ground is your friend, Lock it in place reconnect the cables and I tie wrap them in a x fashion. 

Once snow flies the plow is only off a few times during the winter..


----------

